# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  trouble μήνυμα σε Paradox συναγερμό

## giorgos76

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω τον Paradox 7000 ασύρματο και ενσύρματο..Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες μου βγάζει ο πίνακας ένα μήνυμα trouble περίεργο..Μου λέει " επίβλεψη ζώνης για εμφάνιση " πατήστε 9...Εκεί δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα αλλά στο ιστορικό που πατάω μου λέει κάτι για "παρεμβολή RF"

 Μου το έχει κάνει 4-5 φορές ως τώρα, κυρίως βραδυνές ώρες..Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ;;

----------


## panosvin

Σε ολα τα παραντοξ το κανει.
Ξετσεκαρε το jamming.Και αλλο ενα θεματακι ειναι το rf module lost μια στο τοσο το βγαζει σα σφαλμα και θελει επανεκινηση ο πινακας.Μπορεο και μια στο χρονο αναλογα τα κεφια

----------


## giorgos76

Τι είναι το jamming και πως το ξετσεκάρω?

----------


## panosvin

Πας στο rtx3 απο το babyware και το κανεις.

----------


## giorgos76

Ok σε ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## aktis

Μήπως έβαλες τελευταία καμιά καινούρια συσκευή κοντά στον συναγερμό ( λαμπα led , παλμοτροφοδοτικό  , πομποδέκτη κλπ ) 
Σε άλλο θεμα εδω μέσα ένας γείτονας είχε ελαττωματικό τηλεχειρισμό αλλαγής καναλιών νοβα απο άλλο δωμάτιο  και μπούκωνε τον  τηλεχειρισμό της γκαραζόπορτας και των ρολών 

Άμα αχρηστεύσεις το jamming check ... δεν θα έχεις jamming check   , θα μπορούν δηλαδή να ταπώνουν  τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά σου τα κλεφτρόνια με ένα jammer ...

----------

vasilllis (05-04-19)

----------


## vasilllis

> Μήπως έβαλες τελευταία καμιά καινούρια συσκευή κοντά στον συναγερμό ( λαμπα led , παλμοτροφοδοτικό  , πομποδέκτη κλπ ) 
> Σε άλλο θεμα εδω μέσα ένας γείτονας είχε ελαττωματικό τηλεχειρισμό αλλαγής καναλιών νοβα απο άλλο δωμάτιο  και μπούκωνε τον  τηλεχειρισμό της γκαραζόπορτας και των ρολών 
> 
> Άμα αχρηστεύσεις το jamming check ... δεν θα έχεις jamming check   , θα μπορούν δηλαδή να ταπώνουν  τα ασύρματα περιφερειακά σου τα κλεφτρόνια με ένα jammer ...



Πρόσθεσε και τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στις συσκευές .

----------


## giorgos76

δεν έχω κάνει κάποια αλλαγή στον χώρο τελευταία σε σχέση με παλιότερα..μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί είναι πρώτη φορά που μου το κάνει στα 3 χρόνια που τον έχω ασύρματο..να ρωτήσω επί της ευκαιρίας..σε ποια συχνότητα είναι καλύτερα να λειτουργεί ο πομποδέκτης rtx3 και ποιά η διαφορά?

----------


## aktis

Δεν εχω δουλέψει το rtx3 και δεν ξερω τι εννοεί επιλογη συχνότητας . Θεωρητικά το 868 Mhz έχει λιγότερο θόρυβο αφού στα 433 Mhz εκπέμπουν  πολλές συσκευές και γίνεται συνωστισμός .

Η εμβέλεια στα 868Mhz   θεωρητικά  είναι μικρότερη από τα 433 Mhz .  ( το μόνο αρνητικό )



edit
Tώρα είδα οτι  κυκλοφορούν δύο μοντέλα , στα 433 και 868 Mhz

----------


## Ste7ios

> Πρόσθεσε και τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στις συσκευές .



Το DECT στην Ευρώπη παίζει στα 1880 με 1900 MHz. Οπότε όχι.

----------


## panosvin

Δεν γινεται τοσο ευκολα δουλεια με jamming και κυριως σε ενα συστημα υβριδικο οπως το παραπανω του φιλου.θελει κινεζικο εντελως ασυρματο συναγερμο που να μην καταλαβαινει τιποτα ακομα και υλικα να χασει.Κυκλοφορουν τετοιοι και πωλουνται και ειναι και εγκατεστημενοι.

----------


## panosvin

Το rtx3 το καινουριο εχει επιλογη.Τα πιο παλια ηταν μονο  433 και μονο ελλαδα ειχαν και τα 868.Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι προβλημα που εμεινε και δεν διορθωθηκε αν και καποια στιγμη σε update του rtx3 ελεγαν οτι διορθωθηκε.

----------


## aktis

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο paradox δεν έχει τίποτα super ασύρματα . Ένα supervision κάνει το γρηγορότερο  κάθε μία  ώρα ( διόρθωσε με αν κάνω  λάθος )
 Απλώς έχει jamming check , αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι .

Σε  άλλα συστήματα ( πχ jablotron )  έχεις monitor για τις παρεμβολές και  για το επίπεδο λήψης των περιφερειακών με  γραφική παράσταση με στάθμες  σε 2 χρώματα ( ωφέλιμα - παρεμβολές )   , σχεδόν σε πραγματικό χρόνο,   από το software του εγκαταστάτη .  Τα πολύ γρήγορα ( ισραηλιτικα  και  dsc power neo )  κάνουν polling ανάλογα την μάρκα από 7 λεπτά  μέχρι  μερικά  δευτερόλεπτα , και καταλαβαίνουν αμέσως το jamming .

Τη μαλακία  των κινέζων που δεν είχαν ένα απλό jamming check μάλλον διόρθωσε η  sigma και η microlink   που έφτιαξαν  δέκτες για τα περιφερειακά του  κινέζου ( focus meiantech  atlantis  )  με jamming check 
Στη sigma έχει πλέον ρύθμιση για ανοχή σε παρεμβολές 1 ,2, ή 3 λεπτά

----------


## vasilllis

> Το DECT στην Ευρώπη παίζει στα 1880 με 1900 MHz. Οπότε όχι.



Δυστυχώς το διαπίστωσα ιδίοις ομμασι, σε μια ασύρματη εγκατάσταση με ένα Siemens dect .

----------


## panosvin

Aktis δεν μιλησα για την αξιοπιστια της παραντοξ αλλα στο οτι ειναι υβριδικος εχει και με συρμα που σημαινει καποιες ζωνες θα χτυπησουν.Ασυρματα δες και dmp

----------


## giorgos76

Καλημέρα !!

Ξέρετε πως μπορώ να δω σε τι συχνότητα δουλεύει το RTX3 στον Paradox ;; Αν γίνεται μέσα απο το πληκτρολόγιο Κ32...

----------


## giorgos76

τελικά το βρήκα νομίζω τι έφταιγε που μου έβγαζε trouble ο πίνακας για RF παρεμβολές...Μετά απο πολύ καιρό σύνδεσα  σε μια άδεια πρίζα ένα πολύπριζο και άρχισε πάλι μετά 8 μήνες να χτυπάει ασταμάτητα η ένδειξη trouble..Με το που έβγαλα το πολύπριζο απο την πρίζα, σταμάτησε..
Έχετε ιδέα εσείς που είστε ηλεκτρονικοί, να μου πείτε γιατί το κάνει ;;

----------

